

The App Store bubble: How much does an App earn today? - mythz
http://www.servicestack.net/mythz_blog/?p=572

======
ryandvm
Ah - another Schrodinger's Earnings post.

Write up your experiment to determine how much money your app can earn. Then
get the story picked up by as many high profile sites as possible. Looking at
the story determines the outcome of the experiment.

Beautiful.

~~~
irrelative
Also, decry made up statistics in the post, but then claim to define new
trends by using a sample size of 1.

------
wallflower
The more interesting post would be how his old app is doing financially.

[http://www.appannie.com/translate-y-the-language-
translator/...](http://www.appannie.com/translate-y-the-language-
translator/ranking/#view=grossing-ranks)

------
orblivion
Is this a bubble in the same sense? The dot com bubble was in the form of
companies who made a lot of investments, predicting that there were customers
(not to mention a business plan). In the case of the app store, end users are
parting ways with their money here and now.

That's not to say that there won't be a malinvestment of time; the supply
should increase to the point where there aren't as many customers per app, so
eventually people won't make it as easily. But the whole thing isn't based on
a flawed assumption, the customers really are there.

------
HappySushiCo
An App Store bubble burst would probably be the best thing to happen to the
App Store - the sooner the better.

1) A bubble burst weeds out apps that don't have enough intrinsic value to the
customer in the first place (E.g. T-pain, fart apps, and so on)

2) Devs, entrepreneurs, and investors will be forced to evaluate and form
actual business plans/models as opposed to "let's throw an app out there and
make some money"

3) An app won't always be and shouldn't be the end all and be all of a startup
business plan - it's another platform that allows you to reach out to more
customers

~~~
tjr
For my first app store submission, I wrote a trivial program with little
intrinsic value. It was accepted, but I later felt embarassed by it. I pulled
it from the store (twice, actually) but received emails from people asking me
to put it back.

What do you do when users seem to actually want software with little intrinsic
value?

~~~
lacker
_What do you do when users seem to actually want software with little
intrinsic value?_

Keep iterating and maybe you will become Zynga!

------
devmonk
That sales/earnings ($0.00) for Word Mate don't look that great. I guess the
point of the post ends up being that there was a time when some apps that
produced various sounds or provided translations would make money (and maybe
similar new apps still would if they had smart or cool-sounding names), but a
Scrabble word-finder app in the current day and age won't earn squat.

~~~
weaksauce
You understand that the app has been out for one day and it's free until the
20'th of September right? How much it will sell being a clone of scrabble is
up in the air right now though.

~~~
dinedal
It's not a clone of scrabble, it's a cheat sheet for scrabble.

~~~
weaksauce
ah... I could see the words with friends people using it then.

~~~
joeld42
there's a ton of words-with-friends cheat apps in the app store already

------
protomyth
I think we are in for another jump when they expand Ping to the App Store /
App Developers. The self promotion possibilities tied directly to the "buy
now" button are going to be pretty interesting.

------
TableandBoard
Great App article...stay on the App train before the burst @TableandBoard.com

